
Identity Crisis in Computer Science Education - pchristensen
http://turbulentintellect.blogspot.com/2008/01/identity-crisis-in-computer-science.html
======
manvsmachine
The university I attend actually takes this exact approach. Our CSE department
offers three B.S. programs: Computer Science, Information Technology, and
Software Engineering, each with different subdomains of study. I know that GA
Tech utilizes a similar (albeit much more sophisticated) strategy with their
Threads program. I think that what will eventually happen, simply out of
necessity, is the introduction of general computing concepts and programming
into other majors. For example, my sister is a microbiology major and I've
taken it upon myself to make sure that she gets at least somewhat familiar
with Perl / Python and LaTeX. It's absolutely ridiculous that at many
universities, the "Intro to Computing" class for non-majors is still about how
to use Office and browse the Net.

~~~
pchristensen
And the name of that university is ...?

